# Making wooden Shackles Part 5 and Part 6



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

On these I tried some different things. 

Starting with solid wood then a couple of layers of veneer and next solid wood at 90 degrees, next veneer and last a matching layer of solid wood. 

The same without the veneer.Just solid wood at 90 degrees.

The same with the veneer and 1/4" BB plywood. 

All are easy and look good by different degrees, but are all acceptable.

The part 6 is pictures of all of them finished and ready for locks.

I hope you enjoyed and thanks for any comments in advance.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are rest of Part 5, I will start another thread for part 6.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks again Herb...


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Very good tutorial. Looking forward to #6.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the details. Excellent work.


----------

